# BHFS only thread



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

I have been shooting indoors with darrin and hunter davis. I do not know if I will stay with" freestyle pins." I will not be going to lancaster this year because it is my weekend with marjorie. we still see each other and she still travels from north carolina to virginia. not sure about vegas. why is timmy always listed at the top?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Timmy who :becky: Actually, I haven't seen Timmy since LAS last year. But until someone knocks him off the throne, head to head on a regular basis, he is on top. Personally I believe Jeremy Dean is shooting top dog right now. He shot a pretty 60x 300 a couple of weeks ago, and last week he shot a 299 on the 5 spot shooting BHFSL . He dropped his 60th arrow. uch: (BTW that was bare fingers) :wink:

Darrin has proven he's a threat anytime he's on the course. I wouldn't bet against him thats for sure. 

If Webb Babcock (He is in Senior BHFS) would shoot some skinny's instead of those Fat boys, he would shake up those young guns.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

you should not over look greg sisk. he is the 2010 vba indoor bhfs state champ. tim dropped a point. by the way, darrin is shootin very well.


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

MAG41VANCE,thank you for those kind words. Timmy is shooting pins again and has registered for Lancaster, he will be there along with Kendall & I think also Brad Baker--webb babcock


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I want to start again, I havent picked the bow up since september. If my shoulder and wrist will let me I will shoot some.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

slowbowin12 said:


> I want to start again, I havent picked the bow up since september. If my shoulder and wrist will let me I will shoot some.


Hey Scott, Shoulder and wrist pain is tough. Make sure your draw length isn't too long. That will put your shoulders in jeopardy. I have been taking therapy for a couple of months. I'm at the point that the Doc wants me to put it to the test before surgery is decided on. I have shot a total of 43 arrows in the past 3 days. I started with 8 the first day; 15 the second , & 20 today. So far no pain. I am praying I can play 9 holes of golf next week and that will really show me where I'm at. Hope your shoulder and wrist come around.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> I have been taking therapy for a couple of months. I'm at the point that the Doc wants me to put it to the test before surgery is decided on. I have shot a total of 43 arrows in the past 3 days. I started with 8 the first day; 15 the second , & 20 today. So far no pain.


I hope the therapy is all that's needed and we find you on a field course this year, with the doctor's approval.
I plan to shoot some and hope to bump my average by 8Xs inside(5spot) and 8 points outside. Not enough to compete with the top shooters but enough to call 2011 a successful year.

Dean


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I hope the therapy is all that's needed and we find you on a field course this year, with the doctor's approval.
> I plan to shoot some and hope to bump my average by 8Xs inside(5spot) and 8 points outside. Not enough to compete with the top shooters but enough to call 2011 a successful year.
> 
> Dean


Well Dean, I will know on Feb 21(My next DR. Appt)
The past 2 weeks I've been getting my old Parker Shooting Star tuned with the new limbs and sighted in with no more than 30 shots per day. 55 lbs really opened my pins. My 5 Pins are pretty much as wide as the ring, with about 1/4" left at each spectrum. That Parker is tuned and shooting Broadheads at 50yds in the same dot. It's like invisible arrows flying down the range. That leaves the rest in my corner.
I did get out yesterday and enjoyed the 60 degree weather here in Charlottesville. At 1:00 o'clock I carried my Golf bag through the office and told my receptionist I was going to look at some nice land by walking 9 holes at Meadow Creek Golf course. (finished 7over par) I was 3 over after 7 holes, then I remembered who I was & double the last 2 holes. 

Good news is my shoulder did fine, and I got home in time to shoot 30 arrows. Did my normal work-out and ice, and woke this morning feeling fine. A process for sure. I think I might try the 3D event at Twin Oaks on the 29th.

I'm hoping I be able to shoot a full field round by March.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

vance, I thought you stated that you would take the year off. " golf.". oh brother! get better soon..


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> vance, I thought you stated that you would take the year off. " golf.". oh brother! get better soon..


I thought so too. After 2 months of PT, the DR. wants me to give it the full test, so until my next appointment(Feb 21) I am following Dr.'s orders. If I could get a prescription for golf Perhaps Anthem will pony up their part. :becky:
After the 21st this could all end, but for now things are OK.


----------

